
Canada accuses Facebook of breaking local privacy law,threatens to take to court - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/25/canada-accuses-facebook-breaking-local-privacy-law-threatening-take-company-court/
======
aldamiz
Facebook always linked to great news!

